# PLEASE PRAY for Chibi!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

While I was out this evening my husband had Chibi and Yoshi on the bed and Chibi gets so excited when daddy gets home and puts them on the bed. My husband was on the phone and Yoshi and Chibi were playing on the bed and Chibi gave out a screech and stiffened up and rolled and flopped around on the bed and urinated on himself. We think he some how hit his Molera and that it was a seizure he had. He wouldnt move at first and when he did he pulled himself to my husband and just laid there freaked out, he acted like he was paralyzed. Then he progressed to walking but was squatting when he walked. He then started walking right and even running but he would shake his head and fall off balance again. I have talked to my vet and he said to watch him and make him rest tonight. We have to watch for cluster seizures this month (but we are praying this doesnt happen) the doctor described it as ringing his bell and said that it is a good sign that he was walking within an hour so I pray that he will snap out of it and be the same old Chibi as he is just the best temperment and so loving out of all my dogs.

I ask that if you have any info that might could help me or if you have been through this please let me know.

PLEASE PRAY for him guys...I am so sick with grief right now!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh no! This must be very scarey. I hope he makes a full recovery. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my how terrifying, I am so sorry this happened to little Chibi. I will most definitely keep him in my prayers.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!! my heart broke reading your story. That must have been so scary for you. I'll be thinking and praying for you and your family over the next 24 hours for a full recovery. Poor little Chibi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OH NO! i'm sorry for what happened. pls get better chibi pls. let us get updated please! hoping for the best


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Chibi is absolutely in my prayers right now!. I KNOW how terrified you must be as I am in a terrifying place myself right now with Willy. Keep a close eye and write things down as they happen so you can have a clear recond to give the vet. Writing it down helps I think cuz later it might not be as clear and you might forget details that seems small but might make a difference


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

All my prayers and healing vibes are heading your way. You must be so terrified, but it's good that he started walking and running so quickly. It's a great sign, so just keep and eye on him. I just know he'll be ok. xoxo


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! and Tracilea I have Willy in my prayers as well.
Chibi is resting by my side and still is having some issues with wanting to shake his head when he is awake, it throws him completely off balance and is worrying me to death :-(


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

my puters giving me probs,gonna try this post again!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Michelle,
Chibi,you & hubby are in my prayers! (((HUGZ))) Someone said to write everything down for your vet-I'd think a timeline would be great.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh no Chibi!! Sending Prayers your way!! Give him soft kisses from me.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG poor Chilbi, that is just terrifing. I will keep him in my thoughts, please keep us updated. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Michelle, I will send healing to little Chibi.

Just my thoughts but if he has hit his head and has some oedema (swelling) a shot of steroids might be helpful in the short term to relieve inflammation? Obviously your vet is the expert here and their use has to be weighed up against cons...

If it was a simple seizure, I would expect him to be back to normal within minutes/hours.
Usually they sleep and then wake up fine and dandy.

Not trying to worry you, but if he were mine I'd take him in for a check up asap, just to be safe. Obviously your choice and I know you will do what you think best for Chibi 

Take care, all thoughts are with you.

xxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh you poor things - I really hope all will be well in the morning - you must be so frightened. 

If you are worried during the night - are there any 24 hour vets on call? I am willing time away until you can get him to the vets - poor little lad.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No there is not 24 hr vet here but my vet would go in for me if he felt it was nec. I am calling him again when they open and am going to request bringing him in anyways as I will just feel better about it. My vet has 6 Chis himself so I feel sure that if he felt he could help then he would have told me to come in first thing this morning? He is a vet after all and still gets paid if he comes in and he still didnt mention it.

Rosiesmum, that is what I thought to about the swelling. He has a normal molera, only an opening of about the tip of my finger but I know that the simplest thing could hit it wrong and cause these issues. My husband has went back and step by step told me what happened and it doesnt make since really? He said that he went to take the sheet off of him and Chibi had his back to him and when he flipped the sheet up Chibi let out a little screech (not a long one as if he was hurt, will let out a long one when he has hurt himself in the past) He then stiffened up and flopped around the bed but he had eyes wide open and looked terrified? He stiffens like this when he gets afraid when he is hurt and gets the terrified look in his eyes. It doesnt sound like he and Yoshi were rough housing but that had been happening minutes before. Can they have a seizure with eyes not rolling back in their head? I have been restepping everything I have given him in the past 2 days as well just in case something else has caused this but it seems neurological? I took him to bed with me last night and stayed up with him watching for seizures. He hasnt drank anything but did eat a piece of Bil Jac frozen last night when I got home and he was very excited about it. Shawn also let him lick on a Peppermint for a second last night. He urinated when he flopped around during the incident last night and then finally did so for me a few minutes ago...it is 7:30 am here. He is still shaking his head and off balance so no real progress since last night :-( He doesnt shake it profusely but he does randomly shake it and he is off balance even while he is not shaking his head. He is also trying to stand up to reach me if I am not down with him but when he does I have to support him. He gets really excited when he is around Yoshi and I have to keep him calm, he is acting like Chibi in every way except for the head shaking and being off balance? I am so distraught :-( I will let you know what the vet says.

Continue prayers please!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

You poor thing, of course you are distraught. 

It's wonderful you have such a good vet - praying for you and chibi.

You mentioned seizures - if you mean epilepsy - our last dog had it for many years - sometimes his eyes would flicker wildly, but mostly for the first few years anyway, he could focus on you, but he would be rigid and his limbs would be flailing madly like he was swimming.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh poor little guy!! HOW SCARY! I would be a basket case. I hope he is making progress and back to his normal self soon! How is he this morning?!


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Poor Chibi  !!!!! I'm sure you know this but try and keep him hydrated. When George had parvo and when he was bitten by the Black Widow and wouldn't drink, I took a syringe the vet gave me and squirted a little water in his mouth. God Bless little Chibi, I will have him in my thoughts today.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh please let us know what your vet finds. This must be terrifying for you. Poor little Chibi. We are praying all will be ok. Sending positive thoughts your way................ Kisses and hugs...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, I am so so sorry to hear Chibi got hurt. I know you are just sick with worry. It is so heart wrenching and nerve racking when our babies get hurt. It makes it even worse when we don't know exactly what's wrong. 

When you say he is shaking his head? Like his head is bobbling, or he is shaking it? Shaking their head and being off balance can come from inner ear infections. If his molera is pretty small, he would more than likely have to have a direct hit to cause lasting injury. About a month or so ago, Lexie was in the entry way, it's hard wood floors in there, and C & G went charging through there and knocked Lexie off of her feet. She was next to the wall, so when it happened she hit her head. She fell over on her side and stiffened out her legs, and had a crazy dazed look in her eyes. It seemed like it lasted forever, but after they knocked her over, the whole thing was only about 30 seconds. She stood up and I could tell she was kinda disoriented. She shook her head off and on for about an hour after that, and didn't really want to do much other than lay down. But after that first hour she came around and started acting perfectly normal. When I spoke to my Vet about it he said that as long as she came out of whatever was going on, she should be fine. It’s like us hitting our head pretty hard. Sometime there are no lasting effects, but it sure makes you feel dazed and confused for a bit. And I can only imagine what it’s like for them to hit their teeny heads. 

Anyway, the point of my story is that if this is what he did, he should be coming out of it by now. I would mention to your Vet to check his ears for any infection. Even a slight infection can set them off balance. I would have him looked over this morning if he is still showing signs of a problem. I know you trust your Vet, but if he doesn’t seem completely himself, and your Vet doesn’t seem concerned, I would take him to a neurologist. They will run a scan on his head to check for anything iffy. Unless he is having back to back seizures, he should be feeling much better this morning. And if he is, I would suspect it being from something else other than the bed incident. Please keep us posted on his progress, and what you find out.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Chibi. I hope your vet has better news for you. It all sounds very odd, dogs usually recover from a fit without too many problems.
Those tiny chi's just take years off you dont they?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

oh no! so sorry michelle! of course we'll pray for him. keep us posted.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

you and Chibi will be in our thoughts and prayers. sending hugs x


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope Chibi is recovering. We are praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Just read your post. How terrifying for you. I can only imagine. You and Chibi are in our prayers. Evie


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohh dear michelle hope chilbi gets well soon i know you must be sooo worried i hope everything is ok hugs and prayers coming you and chilbis way xxxxx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! Bella and I send positive thoughts to Chibi for a speedy recovery. We're sending hugs to you. Please keep us updated on him.

My heart goes out to you about Chibi. My late 4 pound dainty chihuahua had seizures and Canine Vestibular Syndrome. Here is a link explaining the Canine Vestibular Syndrome: http://www.essortment.com/all/dogearproblems_rmib.htm

This is what we did to help her. We changed everything that we used on her (shampoos, flea repellants) to holistic non-chemical products. We changed her dog food to Solid Gold Hund N Flocken and Innova Evo. We gave her a dog multi vitamin, 50 mg. to 100 mg. Co-Enzyme Q10, and 1000 mg. fish oil every single day. We also gave her an enzyme product mixed in with her dog food every day. All this helped and gave her a good quality of life until she passed away at age 15. Here is the link to the enzyme product: http://www.nzymes.com/pc/home.asp?a=dog


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oops! Double post.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Any update Michelle? How's he doing?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Chibi is in my continued thoughts and prayers. Willy and I are pulling for him. Any updates? Did you see your vet? I also thought about an ear infection, though I didn't mention it because it seemed what ever had happened happened because of what had happened on the bed. Get well soon Chibi!! xoxoxoxox


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I took him to the vet first thing this morning. The vet checked his eyes, eardrums and did a fecal to check if there was any blood and all is well. He also opened his jaw wide to make sure there was no pain there (something about swelling on the bottom of the brain) He told me that if he hit hard enough it could take days to snap out of it, he also said that it could be ringing in his ears and that is why he is shaking his head (yes shaking not bobbing) He is showing no other signs except for the random shaking of the head and the being off balance sometimes. He runs and tries to beg but I am supposed to keep him still and quiet for 10 days. He ran by me twice now trying to go up his stairs onto the couch, the first time it happened this morning he missed but wasnt high enough to hurt himself, when we got back from the vets he made it up and almost onto the couch as if he was running sideways and I caught him right before he fell back off of the couch. When Yoshi is moving around he gets really excited but is a little reluctant to play with him so it very well may have been Yoshi playing to rough that caused this or at least Chibi thinks so? He pee'd and poo'd this morning and has eaten a little more of BilJac Frozen (this is what I give Theismann to bulk him up before the show) the Chi's think it is the most wonderful treat in the world. He is especially dizzy acting when he first wakes up from napping. We do think it was some sort of seizure due to a conk on the noggin as it sounds like seizure activity, he also was licking his mouth for about an hour later as if he was drooling. He has not vomitted inwhich the vet says is a good sign and I was up with him last night and he is not having any seizures is a good sign. We are just making sure that he continues to eat and does not start vomitting.

Continued prayers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

wishing him better soon xx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Keeping Chibi in my thoughts, will light a little candle for him now, sending healing his way.

x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the update Michelle. We will continue our thoughts and prayers for Chibi. Please keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh that's good news!

Yes Ringo was always licking his mouth after a seizure - maybe for a good hour afterwards.

You spoke earlier of watching for cluster seizures - do you suspect he has epilepsy?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*** Candle lit for Chibi ***


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hope Chibi continues to get better!


----------



## cinder (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope Chibi makes it through the storm soon, no worse for the wear. Will keep you and Chibi in my thoughts


----------



## Bellas mom (Aug 5, 2009)

you and chibi are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lots of prayers and healing thoughts for Chibi!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update Michelle. My family will continue to pray for Chibi to be calm this week and complete healing. Evie


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll keep you and your little fur baby in my prayers.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Michelle..omg you must be beyond yourself. Poor Chibi, I hope he gets better soon. Keep us posted of anymore news. 

Lori


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

We are sending positive and healing thoughts your way....Hope little Chibi gets better real soon.....
Hugs...Darlene


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my goodness, poor Chibi  I hope he recovers fully and quickly! Poor little guy, how scary.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh gosh. You must have been terrified.

With his rate of progress from the time of the incident to soon after, I'd say that he will make a good recovery. Tilly had a strange night-screaming-urinating episode not that long ago, and she had urination issues in her sleep that have gradually faded away.

I don't know if it was a seizure for sure, but I can tell you that she use to constantly bash her head on things while runnning and playing...and she has a HUGE molera. 

Our wishes and prayers are with you and your Chibi. I hope the next days bring good news.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! It means so much to me that you guys are praying and sending good thoughts and healing vibes.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Michelle. I have been away for two weeks to Canada. I am trying to get caught up on all the threads and I saw this one. I am sooooo sorry, poor Chibi. You All are in my thoughts and prayers (((((HUGS))))), Kay & Zoey


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Chibi and you. It sounds like he's got a good prognosis and with you being so attentive to him, I'm sure he'll pull through this. I will keep you all in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

*Love Ava Quark , Tikki and Lola *


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

There is nothing worse than your babies getting injured. All of my prayers go out to you and Chibi.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh poor little Chibi, I will continue to keep him in my prayers and hope that he gets through this quickly.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just a quick check in to see if there is any news, healing thoughts and love on their way...

x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hope all is well today - thinking of you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Just checking in on Chibi.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He seems to have a little better balance today. Not shaking his head nearly as often and staying on his feet when doing so  Trying to keep him calm is the tough part as he has always been our little mad man.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry for what you and Chibi have been through. You must have been a wreck. I am without a cord for my laptop so I am at my sister's trying to catch up. I will pray for you and your family, and of course, sweet little Chibi. I hope he continues to get better. What a scare.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, it's great to hear he is making progress. Please let us know a few times a day how he's doing. I'm thinking about you guys over here. (((hugs)))


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm glad he's doing better and I hope he continues to improve quickly ^_^ I imagine if something serious was going to happen it would have by now?


----------



## Janbee (Feb 22, 2009)

omg how scary for you, Im glad he seems to be coming around. keep us updated please.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww i hope little chibi continues to make good progress you are in my thoughts, xx please keep us posted xxx


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so glad Chibi is making some improvement. I'll keep praying for continued improvement. Licks from Willy   Keep us posted


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is still the same as this morning. He is wanting to play and getting braver and braver, scaring me to death actually. It is hard keeping them calm. He is shaking his head less and less but is still somewhat off balance. I see it more when he tries to beg standing on his back legs or when he stand on his back legs propped on me trying to get me to pick him up. But other than those things he is not reallys showing any other signs of what happened.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad he is doing better. I'll be checking for updates on his progress.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

I have just noticed the post. I am so sorry to hear about the incident and am very happy that he is recovering. I will pray for him tonight. I hope he will be back to normal very soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We are still thinking about you Chibi. (((hugs)))


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope little Chibi is doing better. We are praying for him. Hugs and kisses from us!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

We're continuing to keep Chibi in our thoughts and prayers. Any updates? Hows he doing? *licks from Willy*


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Still the same. My uncle told me that he had a motorcycle wreck when he was younger and had a head injury, he said that he had Vertigo for several weeks afterwards and said that Chibi looks as though he has Vertigo to. Maybe that is all it is and it will go away (praying) not that he cant live a happy life the way he is right now and I am very thankful that he has progressed this much but would love to have him back to the way he was;-) He is active and happy but still is off kilter a bit and shakes his head some.

Thanks everyone


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I think of him every day. I hope that it's just a balance thing. We are praying every single day for him. Hugs to you Michelle and your whole family!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I just saw this post I am soo sorry that this has happened I am praying for him as I type this .I hope he get all the way better.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Active and happy are the key words in your new post - I hope he will be 100% soon!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Bless his heart....he is such a sweetie. Hope he gets better with every passing day


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Michelle, I am so sorry I didn't see this sooner and am so sorry about the poor little Chibi. I am glad to hear that it sounds as though he is recovering. Prayers for you and this little baby!


----------

